# Towns accessible from Malaga airport for permanent move



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

Good morning , 
My very first post and definitely not my last I am sure , so I really hope I can pick some of your brains and knowledge regarding my move.

My situation is I am a pilot working long haul from Dublin. I aim to commute from Malaga airport to Dublin , and because my company fly this route this is not an issue. 

However to reduce my commute once returning to Malaga airport I am in serious need of assistance in suggestions of which areas would suit me best or how accessible certain towns are from the airport.

I would certainly like to live in a coastal town and not a city. I have looked at Estepona , Marbella , Benalmádena , Fuengirola , Torremolinos and Nerja. I have found public transport , especially frequency of buses to as far west as Estepona could be a major stumbling block. Especially in winter months. I would not rule out getting a car , however looking into this a little and because of me working away alot this is not my preferred option. 

I am in my early 30s , single and so the area I think would best suit me would be a mix of expats and Spanish , swaying more on the side of Spanish maybe. I am really looking to make this a permanent move and have already started learning Spanish , even though I am awful at the moment haha! An area that is not completely full of bars / nightclubs etc , however that is not very quiet either. I would certainly welcome the opportunity to meet some locals of similar age in local bars , coffee shops etc. As I mentioned above a coastal town would be my preference as I love the sea and beach.

Apologies for such a long first message , however this move is extremely important for me so I really want to do all my research to make the best possible choice. I do aim to visit multiple times before making a commitment it is just a case of trying to narrow areas down. This is where I hope I can gain from your expertise.

Many Thanks for taking the time to read my post and fingers crossed I hope to hear back from some of you. 

Thanks again,
Factor50


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If I were you I'd live in Málaga city. There are plenty of nice neighbourhoods and you have easy access to beaches, countryside, nightlife, culture, and all the services you'd expect in a regional capital. Definitely no need for a car, the public transport is excellent (and will be even better if they ever finish the metro!)


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Definately move away from the overpopulated areas and go East of Malaga. Take a look at any of the areas along the bus routes or just look on the outskirts of Malaga like La Cala or El Palo. Further along the coast Rincon de la Victoria is quite lively. Good luck.


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks Alcalaina and beach buddy for such a fast response! 

I think initially Malaga itself would be a little to vast and daunting as I am making the move on my own and so a smaller town would be a little more my preference. 

I have not really considered the towns to the East you have mentioned Beach Buddy. Is there a good mix of expats and Spanish of a similar age to myself? I really feel integration is going to be important for me.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Absolutely. Its much nicer to the east as well. The beaches are less crowded and although certain areas are "touristy" a lot have retained their "Spanishness" but still have quite good expat communities. I must admit although I love Malaga, not sure if I could live there, but I always like the look of El Palo when passing through on the bus. Dont know how far you want to venture but there are some lovely coastal villages along the bus route. Might be worth just taking a bus ride to Torre del Mar or Velez Malaga on the Ruta bus and have a look for yourself.


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

I have taken a good look over a lot of the towns to the East you mentioned , and they do look amazing. My one concern is during my research the description "quiet" and similar kept coming up. I think I will definitely visit El Palo and Rincon de la Victoria on my next research trip. Somewhere I was never even considering so many thanks for the suggestion!! 
Do these towns get very quiet during the winter months? Are you living in the area all year round? 

I am still interested in peoples views to the west as well. I do like the look of Estepona and Marbella , but as previously mentioned public transport could be a stumbling block.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

You havn't said whether you will be renting or buying.Areas close to the airport,Alhaurin de la Torre,Churriana,Campanillos,Cartama Estacion,Cartama Pueblo,El Sexmo.Playamar all close to the airport and I would not dismiss Málaga as there are some lovely areas on the outskirts especially round the university but just because somebody recommends it does not mean it's going to be right for you.We all have our favourite areas for one reason or another whether good,bad or indifferent.Best of luck and I am sure there is a place out there for you although if renting your market will be limited.A greeting.


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks for your response tarot650.
OH Yeah , probably a bit of useful information alright haha , apoligies it would be to rent initially for the first few years and then to buy once I am settled where I want to be.

It does not have to be close to the airport , just accessible through public transport etc.
You are absolutely right everyone has a different view on what is right for them. I am just trying to narrow the search. 
Many Thanks


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

In answer to your question, yes some on the areas are quiet because the expats are mainly retired people. I would definately take a look at Rincon. Maybe I am biased because I never was interested in Torremolinos or Marbella areas too touristy for me. Its just a case of searching. The other thing about the East of Malaga which is good is the bus service. Regular and good.


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

I sure will take a look at Rincon , many thanks Beach Buddy. 

My main priorities the more I get some fantastic advice are : 

1. Coastal town near the beach , with opportunity to integrate with both expats and Spanish of a similar age (I'm early 30s) 
2. Not too quiet , or a town dominated by retirees , I would certainly like a bit of life and the opportunity to mix in the bars and coffee shops with people
3. Public transport was a priority , however I have been pricing renting cars and although long term it wouldn't be suitable , short term it would.
4. And I will be looking to rent to begin with. 

I will be heading out in a few weeks for the first proper look around so thanks so much for the replies so far and I would love to hear any more suggestions , especially from recommendations to the west , and towns I have mentioned above ( Estepona , Marbella , Benalmádena , Fuengirola , Torremolinos) 

Rgds,
Factor50


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

What you didnt mention was how far you were prepared to travel to get to Malaga. At 45mins travel is Torre del Mar which is quite lively. Music festival this week. Lots of bars restaurants, plenty of your aged people.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are a Pilot I'll stand jumping on! )


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

I am also finding out that I am leaving out large amounts of valuable information haha! Thanks Beach Buddy . 

I suppose it would have to be a max 45min- 1hr from Malaga airport , otherwise the commute including the flight may prove too much all the time. Public transport is a definite plus. 

Probably should also of mentioned a location with a good population all year round , and although I understand towns will be far more quieter in the winter months , I would be looking for somewhere that still maintains a decent amount of life all year. 

I never would of classed myself as fussy , but reading back through all my boxes to be ticked I seem to be coming across this way unfortunately!! As I said before this move is very important so just trying to get as close to what I think I may want and take it from there with actual visits for the next few weeks and months.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

If you don't fancy Malaga city, then I would suggest any of the towns that run along the cercanias train line, which is Malaga to Fuengirola.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I guess you know there is a train line from Malaga city to Fuengirola with 3 trains an hour each way, and there is a station at the airport Thus anywhere on that line may be worth looking at


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

Many Thanks Costachick and Juan C. 

Yes I had a look at this train schedule yesterday evening. Seems like the track extension into Marbella etc seems a long way away unfortunately. 

Beach Buddy has given me great ideas of towns to the East , would anyone be able to give me some advice to some of these towns to the west - Torremolinos , benalmadena , Fuengirola , that would best suit what I am looking for.

Any advice or information would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Factor50


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

All what you mentioned to the west are all of a muchness.As said it is all down to personal preference and what rental accomodation is available,the more popular the area the harder it will be.Have a soft spot for Benalmadena as when we came here over 24years ago it's where we bought a bar and that was one hell of an experience and our first property we bought was near Fuengirola.Playamar might suit you and also Arroyo also Carriuela.Montimar.The list is endless.Like other people have said best of luck pal at least you have got it right by renting and if you don't like it you can move on.Wish I had a euro for the amount of times this has been asked on this forum.jajajaja


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Really impossible to advise anyone if not knowing them personally. I would probably say Torremuelle as it is on the cercania but another may hate it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Really impossible to advise anyone if not knowing them personally. I would probably say Torremuelle as it is on the cercania but another may hate it.


I would quite like (assuming I was daft enough to want to live on the Costa) Fuengirola - it has an Iceland and the best fish and chips on the costa.


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks again for all the fantastic advice. 

I don't have an "Iceland" here Baldilocks , so this could be a real treat haha!! 


tarot650 and Isobella thanks for the suggestions, they are adding to my growing list which is great. As I said I will be making many trips over the next while , and because the area I am looking is so vast it feels daunting at the moment so its great to get some pointers.

I agree totally Isobella in terms of not knowing someone it is hard to give accurate advice , However in terms of the type of area I would like/ would suit my personality - would be a town not full of nightclubs and non stop partying , but at the same time have good bars with good atmosphere and most important people roughly of similar age (Im early 30s). I do really want to try and integrate. 

I wont keep posting because I could be starting to annoy some people at this stage with all my questions , unfortunately it doesn't seem possible to send direct messages. However I hope I may be helping one or two others who are reading the above with similar interests in a move.

Regards,
Factor50


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Factor50 said:


> Thanks again for all the fantastic advice.
> 
> I don't have an "Iceland" here Baldilocks , so this could be a real treat haha!!
> 
> ...


Now that your post count is above 5, you should be able to use the Private Messaging.


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

You are spot on Baldilocks , thank you...... I owe you an "Iceland" fish and chips haha!


----------



## Nowornever1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello mate,

I don't have to much advise for you but seems our situations are very very similar. I'm planning to make the move soon as well & commute bk to London 2 weeks a month for work (mainly as I don't want to be tax resident in spain) same as you I like Marbella/Mijas area as im young, early 30's and want a bit of life and atmosphere with mix of Spanish and English. I've been to the east of malaga - nerja, frigliana etc its beautiful but for me its way to quiet & is mainly retired people. Marbella/calahonda type way seems to tick all boxes but a good 60 mins from airport and more expensive. From experience I would rather an extra 20min commute to be in an area that meets your requirements than to live somewhere close that doesn't, just food for thought especially as fitting in to a new culture is going to be vital.
Maybe can meet for a beer over there, i'm in Marbella area for a month in September.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

now or never
You may have just mis- worded you post but if move to spain, that is make it your main home, you become tax resident immediately 

However if you visit spain for less than three months PERMANENTLY, or less that 183 total in a year, providing you maintain you main residence and tax residency in U.K. you will not become tax resident in spain. .


----------



## Nowornever1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Juan C said:


> now or never
> You may have just mis- worded you post but if move to spain, that is make it your main home, you become tax resident immediately
> 
> However if you visit spain for less than three months PERMANENTLY, or less that 183 total in a year, providing you maintain you main residence and tax residency in U.K. you will not become tax resident in spain. .


Thanks for the reply, how would they determine main residence? my plan would be 184 days in UK a year the rest in Spain never more than 4 weeks straight in Spain. My business, property (although it will become a buy to let) etc is in UK. Would this not lean more towards the UK? appreciate any advice & sorry to hijack thread although I imagine might be a concern of the author too.


----------



## Nowornever1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Nowornever1 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> I don't have to much advise for you but seems our situations are very very similar. I'm planning to make the move soon as well & commute bk to London 2 weeks a month for work (mainly as I don't want to be tax resident in spain) same as you I like Marbella/Mijas area as im young, early 30's and want a bit of life and atmosphere with mix of Spanish and English. I've been to the east of malaga - nerja, frigliana etc its beautiful but for me its way to quiet & is mainly retired people. Marbella/calahonda type way seems to tick all boxes but a good 60 mins from airport and more expensive. From experience I would rather an extra 20min commute to be in an area that meets your requirements than to live somewhere close that doesn't, just food for thought especially as fitting in to a new culture is going to be vital.
> Maybe can meet for a beer over there, i'm in Marbella area for a month in September.



Also mate if your adamant about being close to airport check out Benalmadena, still quite lively, 25 mins to airport with good bus links, a lot of brits there but I thought it was nice, better than fuengirola/torremelinos imo


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

If a tax authority question where you must pay tax, I believe you will find you will have to prove, the facts you are relying on, in order to prove they are wrong. 

In normal circumstances where one is resident, their centre of economic activity, their main home etc. is clear. It probably only becomes a problem when one is trying to get around the rules to evade, or at the least avoid, their tax responsibly


----------



## Nowornever1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Juan C said:


> If a tax authority question where you must pay tax, I believe you will find you will have to prove, the facts you are relying on, in order to prove they are wrong.
> 
> In normal circumstances where one is resident, their centre of economic activity, their main home etc. is clear. It probably only becomes a problem when one is trying to get around the rules to evade, or at the least avoid, their tax responsibly


Ok thanks for that, will take that into account and keep records to prove im spending more time in UK etc eventually I would probably transition to become a resident in spain (Brexit pending) but as you know they clobber you for tax there especially if you have assets etc so i'm keen to avoid that for a while until I settle down and it becomes more difficult to split my time.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Nowornever1 said:


> Nowornever1 said:
> 
> 
> > Also mate if your adamant about being close to airport check out Benalmadena, still quite lively, 25 mins to airport with good bus links, a lot of brits there but I thought it was nice, better than fuengirola/torremelinos imo
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Nowornever1 said:


> Ok thanks for that, will take that into account and keep records to prove im spending more time in UK etc eventually I would probably transition to become a resident in spain (Brexit pending) but as you know they clobber you for tax there especially if you have assets etc so i'm keen to avoid that for a while until I settle down and it becomes more difficult to split my time.


You get clobbered for tax in Spain if you have income, property or other assets in UK. Trying to fiddle the system might have worked in the past but HMRC and Hacienda are talking to each other - Unfortunately they don't always get it right because the UK operates a stupid tax year and what HMRC report doesn't fit with the Spanish tax year.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Nowornever1 said:


> .. but as you know they clobber you for tax there especially if you have assets etc so i'm keen to avoid that for a while until I settle down and it becomes more difficult to split my time.


There is no tax on assets of residents unless they exceed 1 million euros and non residents 700,000 €

And remember that under the double taxation agreement between spain and U.K., tax on rental income from property in U.K. is taxable in U.K., albeit that there could be a small top up tax on spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nowornever1 said:


> Thanks for the reply, how would they determine main residence? my plan would be 184 days in UK a year the rest in Spain never more than 4 weeks straight in Spain. My business, property (although it will become a buy to let) etc is in UK. Would this not lean more towards the UK? appreciate any advice & sorry to hijack thread although I imagine might be a concern of the author too.


You would be a resident of the UK in every way in those circumstances. 

You would have no ties whatsoever to Spain except for taking several long holidays here during a year.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Just an indication how tax authorities might act:

Last month, by a recorded delivery letter, AEAT (Hacienda) demanded I prove my OAP income from UK for the year 2014, which I correctly declared and paid tax on in 2015.

The pension, as for past 14 years, was paid directly by DWP to my Spanish bank account and of course AEAT have direct online access to that with my NIE. Nevertheless, I had to obtain evidence from DWP and the Spanish bank, which my gestor has submitted. I await to see if they are satisfied.

I have been making tax declarations in Spain for 32 years. About 17 years ago AEAT, out of the blue, demanded that prove I did not have an income from letting a property here. They were very trough, finally accepting I was in the clear. I asked why they were investigating me. They said it was at the request of UK tax office. When I called them they said they would never ask AEAT to make investigations for them. So a mystery


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

No problem at all Nowornever1 hijack away haha , I was hoping this might help other people in a similar position to myself.

Some fantastic and extremely useful information Juan C and Baldilocks re the tax situation so many thanks for this. I don't think I would be spending enough time (unfortunately) in Spain to pay tax there. My company are Irish based and all my taxes , pension etc are all tied up here. Tax here ain't too cheap either , and the cost of living is getting ridiculous .... but thats another days chat!

Juan C I was actually veering towards Fuengirola to begin with and explore from there over next few months. I think Marbella could be doable as the bus service seems regular enough , however in the winter months this could change dramatically. Also there is a big difference re cost of rent in Marbella. It is actually harder than you think to get an honest insight into certain areas west of Malaga on the internet , one site will give there information on an area (eg Fuengirola ) and another site will say the complete opposite!! That is why I really appreciate the advice here.

Nowornever1 , I will be over and back a fair bit over the coming months so I will be sure to send you any good gen. I get on my travels. 

Many Thanks , 
Factor50


----------



## Nowornever1 (Jul 4, 2019)

Factor 50. I will PM you. From all the forums i've read I haven't seen any similar to my situation other than you so i'm sure we can help each other out. 
Fuengirola is nice and flat as Juan says the only problem with it for me is its a bit Brits abroad - fish n chips, English breakfasts everywhere albeit a nice place (down by coast), Benalmadena didn't seem to have this vibe but had the lively part still, I am talking down by the coast and port though not Pueblo which is v nice looking (only drove through it) but quiet more for locals I imagine. 

Marbella is the place that hits our criteria I think but like you say its expensive & probably not ideal for your commute without a car. If you come across any good estate agents let me know, finding it hard to get recommendations and heard some horror stories with rogue agents taking deposits and vanishing etc. 

On a side note does anyone on this thread no if the property market is that strong in the CDS currently? Prices seem 15%+ up since I was looking a couple of years ago or is it agents trying to boost the market?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nowornever1 said:


> *Factor 50. I will PM you. From all the forums i've read I haven't seen any similar to my situation other than you so i'm sure we can help each other out. *
> Fuengirola is nice and flat as Juan says the only problem with it for me is its a bit Brits abroad - fish n chips, English breakfasts everywhere albeit a nice place (down by coast), Benalmadena didn't seem to have this vibe but had the lively part still, I am talking down by the coast and port though not Pueblo which is v nice looking (only drove through it) but quiet more for locals I imagine.
> 
> Marbella is the place that hits our criteria I think but like you say its expensive & probably not ideal for your commute without a car. If you come across any good estate agents let me know, finding it hard to get recommendations and heard some horror stories with rogue agents taking deposits and vanishing etc.
> ...


If everyone did that there wouldn't be any discussions at all. 

I'm sure you could continue the discussion openly


----------



## Nowornever1 (Jul 4, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> If everyone did that there wouldn't be any discussions at all.
> 
> I'm sure you could continue the discussion openly


Absolutely agree, ive just PM'd him my email address encase he wants to meet for a beer over there or anything.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

We live in Calahonda and it ticks all the boxes. Has a real community feel all year round, and is easily accessible to everything on the coast. 

You can immerse yourself in Spanish culture, and enjoy all the creature comforts of home. 

Good mix of nationalities.

Is directly on the main bus route as well.


----------



## Nowornever1 (Jul 4, 2019)

danboy20 said:


> We live in Calahonda and it ticks all the boxes. Has a real community feel all year round, and is easily accessible to everything on the coast.
> 
> You can immerse yourself in Spanish culture, and enjoy all the creature comforts of home.
> 
> ...


Dan this is an area I'm looking at strongly. I've rented a flat just outside for a month in September to get a feel for it. I'm leaning towards buying over renting. Can you recommend any good estate agents & any good gyms? Also how is the property market there currently? the prices seem to have jumped a lot in the last 18 months (purchase)


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

Agree @xabiaxica , just a PM message to swap emails thats it , however I can't seem to reply at present anyway. To be honest I'm just glad this topic is up and running because the information is great.

Yeah the " fish n chips, English breakfasts everywhere " definitely isn't what I am looking for, nor the crazy night clubs either. As i was saying before , few good local pubs with a good atmosphere is perfect for me.... and should on the very rare occasion I fancy a later night I'll just travel to other areas. 

I like the sound of the setup in terms of flat , coastal , beach in Fuengirola , but not the area being dominated by expats, really would like a mix to integrate. 

danboy20 thanks for the suggestion , I hadn't even looked into this area. 
"Is directly on the main bus route as well." 
Is that all year round? Roughly how frequent , and approx time from Malaga airport? And cost? 

Many Thanks,
Factor50


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

*danboy20*



Factor50 said:


> Agree @xabiaxica , just a PM message to swap emails thats it , however I can't seem to reply at present anyway. To be honest I'm just glad this topic is up and running because the information is great.
> 
> Yeah the " fish n chips, English breakfasts everywhere " definitely isn't what I am looking for, nor the crazy night clubs either. As i was saying before , few good local pubs with a good atmosphere is perfect for me.... and should on the very rare occasion I fancy a later night I'll just travel to other areas.
> 
> ...



Well it´s on the main coastal road, so yes buses all year round. I believe buses are every 15 mins in the day.

The buses to Fuengirola take about 25 mins.....from there you can get the train directly to malaga airport. 

So you could probably get there in about an hour.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Nowornever1 said:


> Dan this is an area I'm looking at strongly. I've rented a flat just outside for a month in September to get a feel for it. I'm leaning towards buying over renting. Can you recommend any good estate agents & any good gyms? Also how is the property market there currently? the prices seem to have jumped a lot in the last 18 months (purchase)


Alhamar Gym is large and well equipped, and easily accessible. A new Gym has also opened down the road in Riviera, at Max Beach.

Property prices went up a hell of a lot last year, but they are flattening out now (probably because of the Brexit confusion) So now is a decent time to buy IMO.

As soon as Brexit is sorted - one way or the other - I expect property prices to rise again.

The area is really vibrant, and is full of people all year. I´d say most of the people here live here all year, or at least the majority of it.


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

Great advice , thanks once again danboy20. As I said I hadn't even considered Calahonda , but looking at my criteria it seems to tick a huge amount of boxes. 

And obviously the quickest route inbound is via Fuengirola train station and then a bus from Fuengirola to Calahonda? I will look into times for bus/train in greater detail in the coming days. I will certainly be making a visit in the coming weeks. Air bnb prices actually aren't too bad for short term few days.

Is the beach a good walk away from the town centre or am I searching the wrong area on "Google maps"? Would you know if rent is higher in town centre or near the beach? 

Many Thanks ,
Factor50


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Factor50 said:


> Great advice , thanks once again danboy20. As I said I hadn't even considered Calahonda , but looking at my criteria it seems to tick a huge amount of boxes.
> 
> And obviously the quickest route inbound is via Fuengirola train station and then a bus from Fuengirola to Calahonda? I will look into times for bus/train in greater detail in the coming days. I will certainly be making a visit in the coming weeks. Air bnb prices actually aren't too bad for short term few days.
> 
> ...


No problem.

Yep, quickest way.....airport via train to Fuengirola > then bus to Calahonda. Train station is across the road from the main bus stop.

The beaches are across the road from the main amenities (5 min walk) They have recently completed a wooden walkway on the beach, linking miles of the coast for walkers.

Rent is a premium the closer to the beach you go.


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

East v West

That's what it comes down to!

East side all the way for me and my family - I only know one person who has been here either to live or on holiday who didn't like it as much as they thought they would. Everyone, and I mean everyone, else has been wowed by the quality of life.

That said, it's about you and your subjective preferences. Rincon is great this time of year for what you would need but in winter it does get quiet. That said...Malaga is 12km away/25 mins on a bus or even less on a bike/20 EUR in taxi.

There are pockets of "Spanish" life west of Malaga but it is hard to escape English language references and English cultural influence. On the other hand, the metro from Fuengirola/Benalmadena would be functional for you - direct to the airport. Fuengirola might suit you in my opinion...ignore the full English cafes along the front and explore the life a few lines back....Los Boliches for example.

There are no trains east of Malaga but the roads are much better (Rincon to the airport is 25 mins 99% of time day or night).

The main road N340 west of Malaga is not a nice road to drive on (and I am as laid back a driver as you will find).

I'd look at Malaga East eg El Palo as well. If you like the gym/sports in general there are so many outdoor facilities along the paseo, and you can access the amazing (it really is amazing) campo including the Montes de Malaga very easily...amazing for walking/trail running/cycling or just walking a dog, literally 3 miles inland if that.

In terms of meeting people, east is gonna test your language skills more! Which for me is a major benefit but if you're young free and single, wanting to meet people, it will take a little longer to connect. Rincon for example is very, very Spanish...more so than most other areas East of Malaga. 

Anyway, rambling response but some stuff to think about.

In your circumstances knowing what I know now, I'd probably go for El Palo/Pedregalejo (or Fuengirola if you wanted a safer option integration wise).

Regardless, good luck, this should be the start of an amazing experience for you


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

KG5 - 
Thank you so much for such an informative post. Really put a lot of extremely relevant information in your post and most certainly NOT a " rambling response" , so I am really grateful. You have certainly given me more things to chase up and look into , which now I must admit is getting exciting !!


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

_*Beach Buddy has given me great ideas of towns to the East , would anyone be able to give me some advice to some of these towns to the west - Torremolinos , benalmadena , Fuengirola 
*_
I've been reading this thread with interest as we are looking at moving to the same region of Spain in the near future and if you still have that info on towns to the East of Malaga would you be able to post it here?

We are coming over from South Africa next month for 6 weeks and travelling down the east coast eventually getting down to Almeria then onto Costa Tropical and would love to know from people living in towns from Almeria to Malaga how they chose where to reside and how they find it living there? How are the winters there? Is it very quiet and what is the winter climate like?


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

yozzi said:


> _*Beach Buddy has given me great ideas of towns to the East , would anyone be able to give me some advice to some of these towns to the west - Torremolinos , benalmadena , Fuengirola
> *_
> I've been reading this thread with interest as we are looking at moving to the same region of Spain in the near future and if you still have that info on towns to the East of Malaga would you be able to post it here?
> 
> We are coming over from South Africa next month for 6 weeks and travelling down the east coast eventually getting down to Almeria then onto Costa Tropical and would love to know from people living in towns from Almeria to Malaga how they chose where to reside and how they find it living there? How are the winters there? Is it very quiet and what is the winter climate like?


Yozzi - here's my view...some places I've been more than other

Rincon - the most Spanish of the towns in my experience. Great place for families, easy to access Malaga from either by car, bus, bike or even a long walk. Deep end integration wise as there are not many expats but worth it IMO. Decent size town so has plenty going on, schools, supermarkets, commercial centre, bars, sports clubs/activities etc. Not good for parking...especially in the summer when Spanish holidaymakers come to town.
Quieter in winter (Chiringuitos closed for the most part) but not dead. 

Benajarafe - much smaller and much quieter in winter...though enough bars/restaurants stay open. Only a bit further along so still well connected, hosing a little cheaper. A mix of different nationalities and a more ageing population.


Valle Niza/Almayate - both set back from the beach a bit more, very quiet in winter with a mix of locals in the traditional parts and then almost independent new developments with more of a mix of international families. Pretty small and a little isolated.

Torre del Mar - Much bigger, great facilities, more of an international feel than Rincon. Cheaper housing and more availability than Rincon too, plus Velez Malaga is just across the highway inland - which provides even more choice on shopping/services.
A really good all round option by the beach if you want to go into Spanish life at the shallow end

Algorrobo/Torrox - both have coastal and inland pueblo parts. International feel though for me more holiday resorts on the coast than places to live. Lots of second homeowners so some stuff stays open in the winter.

Nerja - Much bigger(like Torre and Rincon) woth lots of choice services wise. More popular with foreign holidaymakers so more of an international feel to the restaurants/services. More expensive as a result. Beautiful beaches that are very different to the miles of dark sand in the other places (Maro and the coves along there are stunning). Very international, too much for me to want to live there but a lot going for it.

Almunecar - slightly different feel, probably a better place to settle if you want to be part of a more permanent community, though as with everywhere much quieter in winter. Lots of infrastructure, services, schools etc and cheaper than Nerja or closer to Malaga.

Good luck!


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks KG5, brilliant info and just what I'm looking for! It looks like a beautiful area and one that I've never visited before so looking forward to exploring. 

All the towns seem very close together which is good and how are the transport services from say Almeria down to Malaga? I don't really want to drive on our visit next month so would be relying on trains and buses. Example is we are taking the train from Barca to Valencia then train again to Alicante and then I'll look at the options available to get down to Almeria and beyond. We fly from Almeria back to Barca at the end of the trip for our flight back to SA. 

From Malaga I know the lie of the land down to Estepona and as far as Gibralter as have been there many times over the years especially when I lived in the UK.

Once again thanks for taking time out to provide this valuable info.


----------



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

KG5 said:


> Yozzi - here's my view...some places I've been more than other
> 
> Rincon - the most Spanish of the towns in my experience. Great place for families, easy to access Malaga from either by car, bus, bike or even a long walk. Deep end integration wise as there are not many expats but worth it IMO. Decent size town so has plenty going on, schools, supermarkets, commercial centre, bars, sports clubs/activities etc. Not good for parking...especially in the summer when Spanish holidaymakers come to town.
> Quieter in winter (Chiringuitos closed for the most part) but not dead.
> ...


No problem

To be honest beyond Nerja I'm not sure. I've only ever driven past there, though given there are a lot of services Malaga to Nerja I'd assume there are some going out beyond to Almeria. 

When I've driven it's always felt like a bit of a dead space beyond Salobrena with little more than thousands of greenhouses, but I haven't spent time exploring so could be wrong.

I'm sure there will be bus services for you


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AFAIK there are no trains Málage to Almería except via Antequera taking at least 6 hours and costing over 42€ and up to over 12 hour wait at Antequera. 
or
You can go by bus 3 hours direct


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Whatever you do, don’t move to Estepona. It is fairly quiet, still very much Spanish, only one night club worthy of the name, no fish and chip shops and in the eleven years I’ve lived here Ive yet to see an ‘’English breakfast here’ sign although they may have exist in some corner.
If you are the quiet type, you may fnd the locals a tad too friendly.
Some Esteponeros look down on Puerto Banus as vulgar, for Z list clebrities. Snobs

It also takes under an hour to get to Malaga Airport, such a shame as using the fast toll road doesn’t give you the opportunity to sit in traffic jams and enjoy the scenery on the A7...

Good luck with your search but stay away from Estepona

P.S. A shed load of codswallop talked about the Costa del Sol, all Costas in fact. Bear in mind, if we are British we are an immigrant, wherever we settle. We add to the number, be in ten or ten thousand.
I live in a semi campo semi pueblo environment, surrounded by huertas and fincas but a short drive from the town. This weekend the town is hosting the Los Alamos Festival, most weekends in summer there’s live music in the streets or on the beach. I. Wouldn’t. swap where I live for the poshest part of Madrid or a fly- blown pueblo. Life is what you make of it wherever you choose to live.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Not that it matters, but having searched for Estepona fish and chips, there were several ‘plaices’ to choose from !


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Juan C said:


> Not that it matters, but having searched for Estepona fish and chips, there were several ‘plaices’ to choose from !


The best one is still in Fuengirola


----------



## RagnBowman (Jul 23, 2019)

The best "Full English" brekkie in Estepona is Vice Versa in the Port nr Club Nautico. Great value and very tasty.

https://howtotraveller.com/the-best-english-breakfast-in-estepona/


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

"Whatever you do, don’t move to Estepona. It is fairly quiet, still very much Spanish, only one night club worthy of the name, no fish and chip shops and in the eleven years I’ve lived here Ive yet to see an ‘’English breakfast here’ sign although they may have exist in some corner.
If you are the quiet type, you may fnd the locals a tad too friendly.
Some Esteponeros look down on Puerto Banus as vulgar, for Z list clebrities. Snobs""



HAHA where do I sign up ,sounds amazing!!
Great post mrypg9


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Juan C said:


> Not that it matters, but having searched for Estepona fish and chips, there were several ‘plaices’ to choose from !


Ha ha!!! But seriously, where? I often get a craving for British style fisn’n’ chips but the only plaices I can recall are one in nearby Manilva and another, a really good one, in San Pedro.
Of course you can get fish with fried spuds in a variety of dishes, my favourite restaurant where I have eaten every Saturday since early spring serves a variety of Basque cod dishes.
But I prefer the real thing..the crispy bwtter, not breadcrumbs, big chips, not those skinny ones..


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Ha ha!!! But seriously, where? I often get a craving for British style fisn’n’ chips but the only plaices I can recall are one in nearby Manilva and another, a really good one, in San Pedro.
> Of course you can get fish with fried spuds in a variety of dishes, my favourite restaurant where I have eaten every Saturday since early spring serves a variety of Basque cod dishes.
> But I prefer the real thing..the crispy bwtter, not breadcrumbs, big chips, not those skinny ones..


Fuengirola, Crispy Cod on the seafront


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't like Fuengi andnot keen o a round trip of two hours for a plate of fish and chips, however good


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Don't like Fuengi andnot keen o a round trip of two hours for a plate of fish and chips, however good


we have around trip of over 4 hours so it is only when we are desperate for stuff from Iceland or a trip to the US consulate but the f&c is really good. There is also a really good Italian place just along the road which we found when the CC was closed for refurb.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> we have around trip of over 4 hours so it is only when we are desperate for stuff from Iceland or a trip to the US consulate but the f&c is really good. There is also a really good Italian place just along the road which we found when the CC was closed for refurb.


I go to Fuengi when there’s something I want to see at that little theatre, Salon de Varietê or whatever it’s called.
But next time I go I’ll check our your recommendation.


----------



## Factor50 (Jun 29, 2019)

Just wanted to update this thread a little in the hope of more advice and opinions since my original post. 

Unfortunately I only managed 1 trip so far due to unforeseen circumstances and of course now the current pandemic. On my trip I stayed in Malaga city and loved it. I also took a trip to El Palo. I loved the feel of the City but would not like to permanently live there, I would be happy to travel into it on day trips etc. Also found as I feared El Palo a little quiet for what I am looking for.

On my last post I had been interested in the Calahonda area. I did search this forum and found a thread on Calahonda however this thread is now closed unfortunately and so I couldn't post a question. I did find parts of the thread fairly negative to the area. As that post was in 2011 I was wondering could someone update me on some areas I picked up on from that thread. 

1. Is Calahonda area a very big ex pat area or is there a good mix of Spanish too?
2. Is the A7 road very noisy/ busy. For example having a property near the beach , would there be constant traffic noise?
3. Crime rate. Is there much crime in the area , break ins , youth crime etc? Is the beach walk safe at night for older parents / girlfriend etc? 
4. Does the area get much quieter in the winter months or is the majority of local people permanent residents?

As I have previously mentioned renting is my first plan until I know 100% exactly where I want to buy. I was surprised at prices beyond Calahonda towards Marbella area. I expected them to be much higher. Maybe this strip by the coast between the two is not as popular.

As always I really appreciate people taking the time to read my post and any and all opinions or advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,
Factor 50


----------

